# Medical Medium Anthony William



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Has anyone else but me read the book by Anthony William - Medical Medium? He has a lot to say about Adrenal Fatigue and Hashimoto's. But he says Epstien-Barr Virus is responsible for over 95% of it outside of radiation.

It was an interesting read. He recommends a lot of fresh fruit and vegatables, mainly leafy greens, very little meat. And nothing with mercury in it, like Tuna or fish with mercury, Shark, Swordfish, and I'll add King Mackeral because I live in Florida and I know that has mercury.

He has a thing about heavy metal poisioning. I believe some of that because I was researching it when I first got diagnosed with Hashimoto's. I was working in a Stained Glass shop and handling a lot of lead along with getting my hands cut frequently. My son in law battles depression and is sick every winter with severe sinus problems and he owns a Machine Shop. I told him I think it's because the shop is closed up in the winter and he is inhaling all that metal stuff. During the summer the doors are wide open and they have ventilation. Of course he doesn't believe me. Anthony Williams doesn't want you drinking out of any aluminum cans either. Says they are toxic.

As far as gluten free - he speaks on that also. He doesn't say everyone needs to be on a gluten free diet though. He goes into a chapter or two on the gut and why and how it works and how to heal it. And to avoid a lot of dairy and eggs. He's really against eggs.

He gives some vitamin recommendations / supplements but not by brand or anything.

It's not a Vegan diet. You can have protein (meat) once a day. He wants you eating a LOT more fruit. And to follow that fruit up with a vegtable. So he loves smoothies or juicing so you can combine the two.

Anyway - I thought I'd pass along what I read in case you hadn't heard of the book or the author. I'm not sure if I'm up to drinking the smoothies. Some of the supplements looked interesting. One of the reviewers that posted in the follow ups says she works for him or something and said that the diet was essential along with the supplements in order to fully heal.

The cleanse he has in the back of the book looked like it was something I could do though. It was a 28 day plan. It might be worth doing that to see if you actually felt better at the end of 28 days or not. I went sugar free mostly a few months ago and I felt a big change. Yes it was hard. And when I fell off the wagon and started eatng surgary foods I could tell the difference again. I start binge eating because the sugar was making me feel not satisfied. When I had no sugar in my system I didn't have that craving. So I know I have to quit eating sugar again.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Never read (or heard of) the book, but a lot of what you are saying makes sense. I do believe we are poisoning ourselves with chemicals on a daily basis.


----------



## SarahM (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing. I previewed the first chapter last night and was hesitant to buy the book just for some generic vegan diet recommendation.

I have made good progress in lowering my TPO antibodies with hair analysis (nutritional balancing). My initial hair test showed boatloads of mercury and some aluminum, both of which are nearly zero now. The dietary part of this plan (which I have not followed) is to have 6-9 cups of lightly cooked vegetables every day. If I actually did that, I would be pretty close to vegan anyway. I do have some resistance to giving up my raw goat milk and some of my other vices. It's a process.  I also have issues with sugar. I keep thinking I can do it in moderation, but no.

Anyway, if you're looking for a buddy to do the A.W. program with for a while, shoot me a message. I'll try just about anything.


----------



## SarahM (Dec 18, 2015)

Ok, I read the book yesterday. I found that my nutritional balancing (NB) program included a lot of his recommendations. Below is a list of supplement recommendations from Chapter 6 (Thyroid/Hashimoto's). The starred (**) items are those that I take as part of my NB program.

Zinc**

Spirulina**

Bladderwrack** (NB uses kelp)

Chromium**

L-tyrosine

Ashwaganda

Licorice root

Eleuthera

Lemon balm

Manganese**

Selenium**
Vitamin D3**

B-complex**

Magnesium**

EPA & DHA**

Bacopa monnieri

Rubidium

Copper

There are some cases where NB and AW agree (e.g., iodine is ok to take for Hashimoto's) and others where they disagree (NB says no fruit).

I suppose my point is that NB is a great route to take to give structure to implementing AW's supplement recommendations.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, he was huge on fresh fruit. Blue berries know was one. I would have to go back and look and see exactly what fresh fruit it was he was pushing so hard.

If you are interested you can PM me. I will turn that back on.


----------



## Karen222 (May 9, 2016)

Hi,

Does he say anything about when your thyroid levels swing between low and very high (mostly stay low, but go hyper when taking endocrine/adrenal tonics)? I get great energy from all sorts of natural remedies but then can't sleep and feel dreadful. I'm already doing a lot of what Anthony recommends, have been free of sugar, dairy, gluten etc for a long time and take many of the supplements he suggests, but am going to try incorporating a few more. If I could sleep fine then I'd be able to take all the naturally energising herbs that he and others recommend.

Thanks for the list of supplements you listed from the book sfb525/Newbie - I don't have a copy.


----------



## SarahM (Dec 18, 2015)

After 18 months on a hair analysis program, my thyroid panel came back normal. TPO antibodies in the "zero range", everything else in range. That's better than I saw in my early 30's when I was showing subclinical results. Woot!

Ok, so that's not directly related to the book, but I did incorporate some of AWs's suggestions for a time, especially the celery juice and blueberries. I continued the starred supplements that were part of my nutritional balancing (aka hair analysis) program. The hair analysis program also recommends spring water and loads of veggies. (If Dr. Wahls can use veggies to cure M.S., why can't we use them cure Hashi's?) Anyway, I am now a believer in hair analysis and nutritional balancing. There's some weird stuff like coffee enemas, but I'll trying anything in the name of natural healing.


----------

